# My 2014 TT MK3 Renders



## rdctbr (Mar 29, 2012)

Similar to the mag posted before, didn't even know. Oh well, looks like everyones on a similar track.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Are Audi getting 'Porsche' Lazy?...

Too similar to mkII.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

We should run , a spot the difference quiz


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

Congratulations for the renders, Robert !
Good work!
It's similar to my test psd...


----------



## rdctbr (Mar 29, 2012)

Shall we dream for a while then?

Render #2


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

rdctbr said:


> Shall we dream for a while then?
> 
> Render #2


Now that looks a lot better


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

kevin34 said:


> Congratulations for the renders, Robert !
> Good work!
> It's similar to my test psd...


I'm enjoying this one....

Would love to see it as a cross between mk2, R8 & Quattro Concept. Very excited to see new TT and hopefully rs3 announcement next month!


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

rdctbr said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Shall we dream for a while then?
> ...


Isn't that the Quattro concept? If so it's not related to the TT brand I don't think...?


----------



## rdctbr (Mar 29, 2012)

Elements of both the flying brake and Quattro concept incorporated into one.

Smoothed sides and handles gives it a "TT-with-A5-profile" kind of look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

rdctbr said:


> Elements of both the flying brake and Quattro concept incorporated into one.
> 
> Smoothed sides and handles gives it a "TT-with-A5-profile" kind of look.


I see.

I have to say I like it!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

rdctbr said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Similar to the mag posted before, didn't even know. Oh well, looks like everyones on a similar track.


Is this a concise accuracy of what will be? My god audi certainly spaced the wheels in the arches nicely.. :wink: Not sure at all , will have to see one in the metal.. :? I am not exactly riveted after seeing this though? 

Damien.


----------



## Jacko198 (Feb 2, 2014)

rdctbr said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Shall we dream for a while then?
> ...


Looks more like a Dodge Challenger/Charger with that roof! Looks good though


----------

